# Finally a report from Frisco Pier...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

They're usually "tightlipped" when it comes to pier reports.. I think this report reminded me of the ole days,and that's probably why it was reported:
One angler on Fri caught 3 kings and a 79lb cobe!!!!!!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

14 kings i got a first hand report from a very reliable source


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> One angler on Fri caught 3 kings and a 79lb cobe!!!!!!


see what happens when we head for home  
derf & deb


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

How was your trip Fred? How did you and Deb do?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> They're usually "tightlipped" when it comes to pier reports.. I think this report reminded me of the ole days,and that's probably why it was reported:
> One angler on Fri caught 3 kings and a 79lb cobe!!!!!!


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaam. I was right there and went to the POINT! I really do have the reverse Midas touch.

Bill


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like the good old days on a good day at that. I bet everybody on the end was tired and hungry when they finally left.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> 14 kings i got a first hand report from a very reliable source


 Sure wish I had the same "source" you do,cause that was all the info I got,never heard about 14 kings and I live here...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaam. I was right there and went to the POINT! I really do have the reverse Midas touch.
> 
> Bill


 Shame ya didn't go through with the first gameplan the day you got here,ya might have got a big redone... Sorry we kept zigin and zagin and never got to meet each other.. Hopefully I'll catch up with ya next time down..


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

bstarling said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaam. I was right there and went to the POINT! I really do have the reverse Midas touch.
> 
> Bill


In the fall man, ya needs to go north. There's fish other places and in bigger numbers than the point.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Sure wish I had the same "source" you do,cause that was all the info I got,never heard about 14 kings and I live here...


I fished Frisco Sunday. I got a 20 lb Albert and fella in corner got a 12 lb king.

The guys who caught the Kings on Friday, said 3 kings landed, about 15 lost and one 76 lb cobia landed on drum rig. Rumor was Rodanthe landed 15 kings same day.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Sure makes good readin'!!!....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishloser said:


> I fished Frisco Sunday. I got a 20 lb Albert and fella in corner got a 12 lb king.
> 
> The guys who caught the Kings on Friday, said 3 kings landed, about 15 lost and one 76 lb cobia landed on drum rig. Rumor was Rodanthe landed 15 kings same day.


 Well,I can verify that the rumor about Rodanthe is wrong for sure...  

I got the wieght wrong on the cobe,but that is due to my "sort term memory"...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

How were 15 lost? That seems like an excessively high number to me


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

bluerunner said:


> How were 15 lost? That seems like an excessively high number to me



the kings were all small (10 - 12 lbs), hooks kept pulling so they said. They said water was crystal clear, though rough, and they could see the kings in the waves as they were going after the baits.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

strange....must have been gettin face hooked and too much drag or something


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bluerunner said:


> strange....must have been gettin face hooked and too much drag or something


 Most of the folks that fish there are locals and for the most part know thier stuff... When they were small kings like that,we would put two 3/0 singles on,both hooked in the fish.. Also the hooks had to be rusty or brown,those "new fandangled" red hooks would probably work too.. We didn't miss many that way,and most were hooked right in the top of thier beek.. Worked good 25 or so yrs ago,don't see why it wouldn't today... JMHO


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

almost all kings ive seen hit have been lost because ppl(new to kingfishing) bow up like its jaws on the other end, or they fight it on a normal drag setting like tey would fight a cobe/drum or whatever on...if those guys werent "seasoned" king fishermen i could see why 15 were lost and only 3 brought in


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> almost all kings ive seen hit have been lost because ppl(new to kingfishing) bow up like its jaws on the other end, or they fight it on a normal drag setting like tey would fight a cobe/drum or whatever on...if those guys werent "seasoned" king fishermen i could see why 15 were lost and only 3 brought in


 Don't know,wasn't there,but I know a few of those that fish it,and they are far from "newbees" at king'n....


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Don't know,wasn't there,but I know a few of those that fish it,and they are far from "newbees" at king'n....


One of the guys name was Dave, short thin fella, he got the cobe. Don't remember other guy's name, med height, mid to late 30's and had a 8-9 yr old son, he got 2 of the 3 kings landed. I know pics are at pier.


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

David Carangi caught the two kings and the 78 lb cobia. Live bait took the kings but the cobia picked up a bottom bait he had out. 
David is a true "fishing machine." Darrell Willis caught the other king. He works at the pier a couple of nights a week and as Kenny says these guys and John Kane from Va. Beach really know how to catch fish.


----------



## Fishncrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

*Cobia question*

I have seen that some cobia are caught off teh end of the pier and being new to surf fishing wonder if any of you pros catch cobia from the surf? If so how do you target them and when is the best time to fish for them?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishncrazy said:


> I have seen that some cobia are caught off teh end of the pier and being new to surf fishing wonder if any of you pros catch cobia from the surf? If so how do you target them and when is the best time to fish for them?


 They cruise edges,bars,tidelines,ect... Use big chunks of menhaden,bluefish,or any other oily cut bait on the bottom.. Use fishfinder rig,simular to drum fishing.. Or catch them cruising the surf and throw a bucktail,or metal in thier path..


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey DD, kind of late in the season for the kings, right?? I don't think any piers south of the banks caught any this fall. Maybe a few but that is about it. Have you seen Joey, Jason, or Depe anymore?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

king&strut said:


> Hey DD, kind of late in the season for the kings, right?? I don't think any piers south of the banks caught any this fall. Maybe a few but that is about it. Have you seen Joey, Jason, or Depe anymore?


 Didn't see Depe yet,think he'll be down this week or next?? 
In the ole days we caught kings all the way through Oct.. I've seen them as late as Thanksgiving Day!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

THey caught one on Ocean Crest back in September....Its been kind of a weird year, the kings were onlyon the beach for about a week south of Cape Fear then moved back offshore.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*Seen*

A "Smoker" or 2 caught as late as Nov....
Off Ole Center Pier back in the day... (1974/75), Water temps I remember were in the mid, upper 60's...
 
Following acres and acres of popeye mullets... 
I'm talking a school of mullet that started on a Wensday....Ended on a Friday afternoon..
Water was black out too a mile or so.... With mullet... You could walk on'em they were so thick...
That fall run of popeyes lasted 3 days,, solid mullet.... nonstop... 3 days....
Fish/Kings/Tarpon/Sharks whatever, HUGE fish jumping outta the water feeding on'em...... it's a sight I'm sure I'll never see again... Nor anyone else..


----------

